# Show your Cryos cooling bezel



## badtziscool (Jul 20, 2011)

I just received my Cryos Cooling Bezel and I have to say it does look good. I know there are pics of how people have lego'ed a light together with this bezel in Ronac's sales thread, but I thought I'd start one with just pics and comments here. 












Black Cryos bezel on a FiveMega 26500 host. Just need a polished flat bezel and I'll be good to go!


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll play :devil:

My Pocket Rocket 

Vital Gear FB1 one cell body. TnC E-C adapter, Cryos bezel, stuffed with a nailbender XM-L 3.1 drive 650-700LM


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2011)

_Hi All, 

__Here's one I just put together:__ Moddoolar TL65 Cell Tube & P60 Interface, Oveready Bezel Ring with UCL Lense, Surefire Z49 Clicky/Shroud Tailcap, __Neutral __Triple XPG Drop-In from Moddoo, powered by two 18350's. The fit & finish are first rate, and Ronac's customer service was great.

Cheers, 

~ Chance :thumbsup: 





__







_


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorite Cryos creation:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2011)

_If we're showing favorites, I'm going with the one on top. It's the Bomb!  

~ Chance :thumbsup: 

_


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 22, 2011)

Those 2 OD green ones are the same light, I just went to black steel hardware for the new photo.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 22, 2011)

That cerakote od green looks sooooo good!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 22, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> Those 2 OD green ones are the same light, I just went to black steel hardware for the new photo.


 
_Hi Chrisdm, 

Yes I know the two pictures are of the same light. I posted the picture because I favored it, and thought the light looked better with the SS bezel. Good call on the OD green. 

Thanks for sharing, 

~ Chance :thumbsup:
_


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a funny one:






..and a not so funny one:






...together:


----------



## brandocommando (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's mine, it's got a VanIsle 5.6A copper quad inside.:devil:

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/042-2.jpg

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/043-2.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## flashmenow (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all. I was ordering some glow 0-Rings for bezels and picked up 1in. They would not work for my application, so I found a temporary home for them. :devil:


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 29, 2011)

flashmenow said:


> Hi all. I was ordering some glow 0-Rings for bezels and picked up 1in. They would not work for my application, so I found a temporary home for them. :devil:


 

That looks awesome!!


----------



## houtex (Jul 29, 2011)

V2 Cryos head, Xeno smooth bezel, UCL, Lighthound glow rings ( 1 under and over UCL ), Solarforce XM-L P60, LEEF 1 x18650 (running 2 x cr123 Surefires) and Solarforce LS9 switch.
Bright as HECK!


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks it was spur of the moment ! 

Here is a image not in the dark. The Cryos bezel is missing 1 O-Ring here, was playing around to place a few on my Solarforce bezel too.


----------



## mojospapi (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cool, flash....

Waiting for mine to arrive any day now.

Tnx everyone for the awesome pics.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mojospapi (Jul 31, 2011)

Shao, LOL, stealing my thunder. That's a look I was thinking of doing too. Boy, you're a lucky guy with all those legos. I'll be sitting pretty soon. Keep the pics coming! Enjoying the show


----------



## mojospapi (Aug 1, 2011)

My C2 just arrived. Still waiting for lens and bezels but I tested out the M61 for kicks.

Fgot to remove the sticker


----------



## houtex (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Zeruel (Aug 2, 2011)

It's cool and cooling, will be seeing some hard use down the road.
I think with Malkoff drop-ins, the light might not even get warm at all.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here´s a collection of cryos images I already posted in ronac´s sales thread:


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 8, 2011)

Cryos on an E2D body with VG E2C adapter and homemade blue XR-C 8 degree TIR @1.0A:


----------



## mojospapi (Aug 8, 2011)

Love this thread. Eric's Cryos pig pile is AWESOME!

Just got my raw Fivemega 3P today. Supposedly only 1 of 2 made. It matches the raw Cryos to my naked eye.

Now I just gotta find a raw tail. Does anyone know of one?






I like the BLING!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 13, 2011)

Since I used one of the centurion bodies from my cryos lights (the M2 body) to complete a M2, I ordered a TL50 from Oveready and along with it a ZeroRez shorty switch to use 2x18350 cells instead of the 18500 cell the body is intended for.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 13, 2011)

_Looks like Eric242 is amassing an army to battle the Storm-Troopers. 
I like it! May the Force be with you. 

~ Chance :thumbsup: 








ps Eric, your photos are works of art.
_


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 16, 2011)

A couple more...


----------



## mojospapi (Aug 16, 2011)

Wooo shiny. Me likey


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 17, 2011)

mojospapi said:


> Now I just gotta find a raw tail. Does anyone know of one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try an Angelfire L2m/L2 clone. Their "gunmetal" just seems to be bare Al. They're easy to mod with a Shiningbeam forward clicky and it tailstands... Plus the whole host can be had for like $8.



Eric242 said:


> Since I used one of the centurion bodies from my cryos lights (the M2 body) to complete a M2, I ordered a TL50 from Oveready and along with it a ZeroRez shorty switch to use 2x18350 cells instead of the 18500 cell the body is intended for.



That is sweet Eric... Looks nice and short for a 2x18350 light!


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all. This Cryos started black, I stripped it down, as well as the 5mega 2 x 18500 body and a generic tail switch. Needs some touch up on the finned area , and perhaps a polish.


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 17, 2011)

And one more.


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 17, 2011)

flashmenow said:


> Hi all. This Cryos started black, I stripped it down, as well as the 5mega 2 x 18500 body and a generic tail switch. Needs some touch up on the finned area , and perhaps a polish.



Awesome! How did you strip the anno?


----------



## ronac (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice looking setups guys!

badtziscool: Anodizing can be stripped with oven cleaner like Easy Off or Sodium Hydroxide


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw in another thread that he used Drano.

S1LVA


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 18, 2011)

Greets. Yes I used Drano, over cleaner will do as well. I found the Drano easier when I got to the Cryos as it has all the little groves and nooks. The liquid covered all areas.


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 24, 2011)

My grail light...




Five-Cren Bezel
Cryos head (obviously)
L/M/H Neutral Triple
McClicky Hardpress
1x18650

My favorite EDC currently.

S1LVA

Edit: Got a triad tailcap. Possibly a Surefire two-way clip on the way. Looks like the Cryos would screw down all the way with one...new pics to follow hopefully!


----------



## Rat (Aug 27, 2011)

My C2 storm trooper with a version 1 Cryos


----------



## houtex (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never wanted a white cerakoted light until seeing these pics Rat. Very nice


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 27, 2011)

That white cerakote on the cryos bezel looks gooooooooddd!!! But what kind of tailcap is that?? Looks like it'll fit some nice sized trits in those grooves.


----------



## Rat (Aug 28, 2011)

houtex said:


> I've never wanted a white cerakoted light until seeing these pics Rat. Very nice




Thanks I think it turned out pretty good. I have two clones coming just different colours Desert tan & Dark earth.




badtziscool said:


> That white cerakote on the cryos bezel looks gooooooooddd!!! But what kind of tailcap is that?? Looks like it'll fit some nice sized trits in those grooves.


 
It’s a Solarforce S8. I just like the look of them. They are rated at 3amps so I think I am pushing it a bit with running my triples but we will see how they hold up. Not bad for a $8.95 tailcap

cheers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2011)

_Hi Rat, 

I really like the transition between the bezel and the body, and the body and the tail-cap. 
Looks great. Not only your C2 but your photography skills are Top-Drawer. 

~ Chance :thumbsup: 
_


----------



## indadark (Sep 9, 2011)

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq314/d3vnu11/CPF/Cryos-NFXS.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq314/d3vnu11/CPF/Cryos-MB556K.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq314/d3vnu11/CPF/Cryos-Shorty-AAC.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq314/d3vnu11/CPF/Cryos-SW02.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## teach9213 (Oct 11, 2011)

My Cryos Cooling...


----------



## Tana (Nov 8, 2011)

Rat said:


> My C2 storm trooper with a version 1 Cryos



I didn't have a luck to use S8 tailcap with Surefire threads, screws only half way... anyone else has issues using this tailcap with Surefire threads ???


----------



## indadark (Nov 8, 2011)

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq314/d3vnu11/CPF/shorty.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 14, 2012)

The body is by Fivemega. The tail is a triad with McClicky hardpress. 

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4442/imag02471.jpg

[URL=http://img864.imageshack.us/i/imag02481.jpg/]http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/3093/imag02481.jpg


S1LVA


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See [URL="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html#siglines"]Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## badtziscool (Jan 20, 2012)

Original cryos with C2 all cerakoted burnt bronze.


----------



## dsche (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Risky (Oct 23, 2012)

Eric242 said:


> Here´s a collection of cryos images I already posted in ronac´s sales thread:



Can you please give me a breakdown list of what I need to build one of these.


----------



## badtziscool (Oct 24, 2012)

You'll need a Surefire C2 body and a cryos cooling bezel to start off with. On the last pic, the two lights on the left has a smooth polished and black bezel. the tailcaps has a delrin ring installed with clip. Not sure what clip those are but they look like something you can get from oveready. The light engine itself you can put any kind you want but the three on the left has a triple dropin from oveready. The one on the right has the stock P60 incandescent (i think). And then an orange o-ring to accent the light. 




Risky said:


> Can you please give me a breakdown list of what I need to build one of these.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm real glad this got bumped! I need to grab a black one.

does anyone have pics of a black Cryos on a 9P with extender by chance? i have a 9P with a TnC products 18mm "Detonator" extender on it and a FM beefy finned bezel right now, but a Cryos may be a *lot* more practical (and less dangerous lol)

and these Cryos bezels won't work on a C2 with the LX2 clip, right?


----------



## 880arm (Oct 24, 2012)

tobrien said:


> and these Cryos bezels won't work on a C2 with the LX2 clip, right?



Works perfectly with the LX2 clip.






This is my first Cryos which just arrived a couple of hours ago. More Lego fun! :twothumbs


----------



## tobrien (Oct 24, 2012)

880arm said:


> Works perfectly with the LX2 clip.
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/880arm/Flashlights/CryoswithLX2clip.jpg[/IG]
> 
> ...


----------



## fgials (Oct 26, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> That looks awesome!!


Yes it does!!!!


----------



## fgials (Oct 26, 2012)

flashmenow said:


> And one more.



What adapter (black part correct) did you use to make the cryos fit the vital gear body?


----------



## fgials (Oct 26, 2012)

Rat said:


> My C2 storm trooper with a version 1 Cryos



Just sold me on white now!


----------



## glockxj (Oct 28, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i'm real glad this got bumped! I need to grab a black one.
> 
> does anyone have pics of a black Cryos on a 9P with extender by chance? i have a 9P with a TnC products 18mm "Detonator" extender on it and a FM beefy finned bezel right now, but a Cryos may be a *lot* more practical (and less dangerous lol)
> 
> and these Cryos bezels won't work on a C2 with the LX2 clip, right?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 28, 2012)

glockxj said:


>



perfect!!! thank you so much! i'll be buying a Cryos for my 9P extended setup then!! 

edit: you have no idea how helpful your picture was, thanks glockxj!


----------



## glockxj (Oct 28, 2012)

tobrien said:


> perfect!!! thank you so much! i'll be buying a Cryos for my 9P extended setup then!!
> 
> edit: you have no idea how helpful your picture was, thanks glockxj!



Glad I could help!


----------



## Glock 22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyros on a Surefire 9P with M91AW.


----------



## Rat (Nov 1, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Cyros on a Surefire 9P with M91AW.



Nice I just love the new M2 Cyros bezels.

Here are two I have. I like the M2 version so much I just ordered two more before they are all gone 
Note the C2 has the origina SF plastic bezel ring. I like the way it looks snub nose  You do lose the protection that the lip one has.










cheers


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rat said:


> Nice I just love the new M2 Cyros bezels.
> 
> Here are two I have. I like the M2 version so much I just ordered two more before they are all gone
> Note the C2 has the origina SF plastic bezel ring. I like the way it looks snub nose  You do lose the protection that the lip one has.
> ...



The snub look, looks awesome on your C2. I like my M2 with this 9P and M91AW setup, it gets the job done.


----------



## Rat (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok one more





cheers


----------



## Rat (Nov 20, 2012)

OK last one 






cheers


----------



## grayhighh (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice lego here. Love it !



Rat said:


> Ok one more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glock 22 (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 on the nice lego, it looks awesome.


----------



## Rat (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I just wish these M2 cryos bezels where around when I had my standard one's coated as I just love the M2 version.
OK I know I said last one but I just posted this image in another thread so I thought I would pop it in here as well. 






cheers


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 22, 2012)

Rat said:


> OK last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this one!!! It really makes me miss my FM 26500 body and the white is just so striking.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 22, 2012)

Little by little the truth is becoming clear
~ Rat has one of the nicest flashlight collections.......EVER! :wow:

As always Rat, thanks for sharing. 

~ Chance


----------



## 880arm (Nov 22, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Little by little the truth is becoming clear
> ~ Rat has one of the nicest flashlight collections.......EVER! :wow:
> 
> As always Rat, thanks for sharing.
> ...



I'll second those motions!

Great lights Rat


----------



## Rat (Nov 22, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> I love this one!!! It really makes me miss my FM 26500 body and the white is just so striking.



I love this little beast as well it has an SST90 direct drive with a smooth reflector fitted. Its a mad power house brighter than any of my triples but gets hot fast so run times would not be that long. But I have never really tested it as I only use it for quick blasts "Just showing off really" Its the copper FM26500 version. FM makes some cool lights.

cheers






Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Little by little the truth is becoming clear
> ~ Rat has one of the nicest flashlight collections.......EVER! :wow:
> 
> As always Rat, thanks for sharing.
> ...



Thanks Chance & 880arm wish my wife would see it like that she counted all my lights the other day and I am now on a ban :shakehead. Not that it really matters as overtime has dried up at work for now anyway and that's how I funded my light habit.


----------



## glockxj (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## beach honda (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone has such nice collections! Rat! Great work!

Mine is as follows:

this



turned to...

this


----------



## tobrien (Nov 24, 2012)

@glockxj: nice man!

@beach honda: are you kidding? yours are just as nice imo. I especially like your lanyard


----------



## benthiccracker (Dec 15, 2012)

Shoulda cleaned the table!


----------



## msim (Dec 20, 2012)

My new pocket rocket with a Vinh built XML-U3 4.5a drop in













(18650 for size reference)


----------



## Rat (Dec 20, 2012)

That look's cool very nice lego :thumbsup:


----------



## criollo (Dec 26, 2012)

My favorite Frankenlights.. both utilizing the E to C adapters (TNC and TB)


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2012)

criollo said:


> My favorite Frankenlights.. both utilizing the E to C adapters (TNC and TB)



those TnC Products adapters are so discrete, I can't really even tell they're there haha


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 26, 2012)

I recently got these two back, after they were cerakoted by Jeff Forbush. I'm very happy with how they turned out, so I thought I'd post them up. The Cryos houses a Kenji Quad.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2012)

UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> I recently got these two back, after they were cerakoted by Jeff Forbush. I'm very happy with how they turned out, so I thought I'd post them up. The Cryos houses a Kenji Quad.



those look phenomenal


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 27, 2012)

tobrien said:


> those look phenomenal



Thanks, but credit should really go to Jeff. He does great work.

I'm really liking the Z2 with the Cryos bezel and Kenji Quad. At one stage last night, I had it on high for about 10 minutes continuously and it only got slightly warm to the touch. I'm not sure how a standard SF bezel would have compared but the extra heatsinking area can only be doing good.


----------



## T45 (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread is AWESOME! lovecpf


----------



## d337944 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cryos bezel with TNC Brass C-to-E adapter, and Valiant 1xcr123 twisty, along with a Torchlab H3 Cool Triple ... not in any way practical, but a nice looking combo!

Cheers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 8, 2013)

_not in any way practical_, but definitely cool [email protected]@King. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## mckeand13 (Jan 9, 2013)

msim said:


> My new pocket rocket with a Vinh built XML-U3 4.5a drop in
> 
> (18650 for size reference)



Is that a flashlight in your pocket?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 9, 2013)

mckeand13 said:


> Is that a flashlight in your pocket?


maybe it's a tube of chapstick?


----------



## Vortus (Mar 5, 2013)

[/IMG]

Just got my Ronac M2, put on a Solarforce SS SE L2.


----------



## Niyalin (Mar 21, 2013)

Chrisdm said:


> My favorite Cryos creation:



:wow: what a beauty! I want one.


----------



## ronac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry for the crummy photo but have a look at what will be available in a couple weeks!






Oh yah! That's copper! :rock:


----------



## S1LVA (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in! Can't wait.


----------



## Cerealand (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow... That's lovely.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just recieved my Cyros Z44 $ Z32 cooling bezels in HA Grey and I am wondering if the Cyros HA Grey versions are darker in colour to Surefire's HA Grey? The colour of the Cyros Bezel is way darker and doesn't seem to match the C2, C3 or M2 bodies, even by Surefire's notorious HA variations.


----------



## ronac (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that the cryos bezel doesn't match up to your HA hosts. Please pm me if you'd like a refund.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Ronac:

Don't worry, its not your fault. I got mine from Oveready. I've contacted Dan, he said he'll take care of it. Fabulous products BTW!


----------



## sledhead (Apr 3, 2013)

Copper looks great!! :thumbsup: Talk about a heatsink.....


----------



## mckeand13 (Apr 3, 2013)

ronac said:


> Sorry for the crummy photo but have a look at what will be available in a couple weeks!
> 
> 
> Oh yah! That's copper! :rock:



Are you planning any plating over the copper (Nickel) or just letting it tarnish?

Bare copper makes your hands smell weird too....


----------



## ronac (Apr 3, 2013)

Initially it will be bare copper until there is significant interest in a specific coating.


----------



## msim (Apr 5, 2013)

My Cryos has never looked so good... the triple really suits it.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 5, 2013)

msim said:


> My Cryos has never looked so good... the triple really suits it.



nice! holy cow that looks good. 

is that an M2 Cryos?


----------



## msim (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep, M2


----------



## tobrien (Apr 5, 2013)

msim said:


> Yep, M2



ah nice. is that the plastic bezel ring or a stainless steel black one?


----------



## msim (Apr 5, 2013)

tobrien said:


> ah nice. is that the plastic bezel ring or a stainless steel black one?



Plastic... My next upgrade is swapping the bezel


----------



## ronac (Apr 5, 2013)

You're in luck!

I just released a new bezel ring! Pm me and I'll give you a better deal since you already have a Cryos M2!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ess-Steel-Smooth-Bezel-Ring-Cryos-Ilumination


----------



## Risky (May 3, 2013)

Rat said:


> Thanks guys I just wish these M2 cryos bezels where around when I had my standard one's coated as I just love the M2 version.
> OK I know I said last one but I just posted this image in another thread so I thought I would pop it in here as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what size o-rings those are on the tailcaps?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 3, 2013)

Rat said:


> Thanks guys I just wish these M2 cryos bezels where around when I had my standard one's coated as I just love the M2 version.
> OK I know I said last one but I just posted this image in another thread so I thought I would pop it in here as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I just found this thread. That's a really nice photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## azzid (May 3, 2013)

lovecpf


----------



## trg42 (May 13, 2013)

Here is my Cryos M2 head on a Pineapple body with Nailbender drop in

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c347/TRG42/optics/Cryos-9_zps2f218c6e.jpg

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c347/TRG42/optics/Cryos-15_zps7c909832.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## T45 (May 27, 2013)

Risky said:


> Does anyone know what size o-rings those are on the tailcaps?



I would like to know that as well.


----------



## Semmerling (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it possible to have a copper bezel to go along with the fully copper Cryos head? It looks as if there are some examples posted.


----------



## Norm (Jun 25, 2013)

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 29, 2013)

Z32/M2 size bezel-


----------



## mckeand13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Z32/M2 size bezel-



What bezel ring is this? Appears to be a bead lasted stock Surefire of some sort. Looks really nice.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 29, 2013)

It is a Cren Five SS Bezel Ring.

http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...r-surefire-z32/m2-teva-install-/prod_234.html


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 2, 2013)

criollo said:


> My favorite Frankenlights.. both utilizing the E to C adapters (TNC and TB)
> 
> 
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u127/gilalampu/c.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mckeand13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> It is a Cren Five SS Bezel Ring.
> 
> http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...r-surefire-z32/m2-teva-install-/prod_234.html



Excellent. Thanks for the info. Hadn't thought about that possibility.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 2, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Z32/M2 size bezel-



I love how this thing could be used as a baton. I might have to build one just like this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 2, 2013)

badtziscool, I still have the burned bronze C2 that I purchased from you over a year ago!

From:






to


















The black Z32 size cryos sure does look purple in the picture.


----------



## bonbonbin_ (Jul 2, 2013)

O, I should take some and post on. Klarus XT11's bezel is good too.


----------



## NocturnalKnives (Jul 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> Sorry for the crummy photo but have a look at what will be available in a couple weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## franzdom (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## 880arm (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice franzdom.

You have some beautiful lights and photos on your site.


----------



## ronac (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys

Post your photos over at our photo contest if you want to win a free copper host!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?296177-Cryos-Illumination-Photo-Contest


----------



## dsche (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## tobrien (Aug 17, 2013)

dsche said:


> [IG]http://lumenaddict.com/pic/flashLight/TIR/Krzysztof/RS/RS_o1.jpg[/IMG] [IM]http://lumenaddict.com/pic/flashLight/TIR/Krzysztof/RS/trits.jpg[/IMG]



nice shots! what's the black dot in the middle? TIR?


----------



## dsche (Aug 18, 2013)

tobrien said:


> TIR?



Sure )






LedLink LL01ED-AJ10L or LL01ED-AJ25L (first for spot, second for wall of light)


----------



## Tessaiga (Dec 14, 2013)

Where do you get the tailcaps with clips from?????

I looked at the oveready site and there's nothing like that there.



Eric242 said:


> Since I used one of the centurion bodies from my cryos lights (the M2 body) to complete a M2, I ordered a TL50 from Oveready and along with it a ZeroRez shorty switch to use 2x18350 cells instead of the 18500 cell the body is intended for.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 14, 2013)

Tessaiga said:


> Where do you get the tailcaps with clips from????? I looked at the oveready site and there's nothing like that there.


They are unfortunatelly not available anymore at Oveready.

Eric


----------



## tobrien (Dec 14, 2013)

dsche said:


> Sure )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice! thanks for the info! 

(sorry I'm so late responding!)


----------



## Tessaiga (Dec 14, 2013)

That's unfortunate as they sure look be the answer to surefire's pesky clip and tailstand issues...

Thanks for the answer Eric.



Eric242 said:


> They are unfortunatelly not available anymore at Oveready.
> 
> Eric


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 13, 2014)

^ They're back at Oveready.


----------



## boudeou (Jan 25, 2014)

Cryos M2, sportac triple XP-G2, L2 body


----------



## alfa (Feb 9, 2014)

Cryos M2, C2 body, Standoff tailcap and made-by-me triple Nichia


----------



## tobrien (Feb 9, 2014)

I need to take a pic of my C2 with the M2-sized Cryos.

I definitely like the M2 Cryos *much* better than the Z44 size


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

After answering a PM i thought i would share as may help others decide on bezel rings etc.

I have at the moment a cu and black z44(modeled on an L2T stainless)with a triple nichia sportac(not important for this)

Here is a mix of different bezel rings/colours
cu cryos with plain stainless

















cu cryos and black crenelated












cu cryos and gold crenelated











Black cryos and plain black stainless








Black cryos and plain stainless







Black cryos and gold crenelated 











Black cryos and black crenelated








Some work,some dont imo, all subjective of course and changes with host metal. But for those considering a cryos, or ring, may have some use of maybe what not to buy :laughing:

Cheers and for the record i have




or





Black i have



or




main preference for now




Cheers ven


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 7, 2016)

A great big thank you ven, for taking the time to post your pics. All good combinations there. I personally prefer the black cryos w/ silver bezel.


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome, i dont have my stainless crenelated in yet but a CPF friend asked about various bezel rings and ended up taking lots of pics. As it took probably 30 mins :laughing: i thought i may as well post it. It may be useful for some to like or rule out specific combinations , its all subjective anyway, but seeing it may help their choice and possibly save some $

Depending on the host, if its black or natural ,then things may change again........

Cheers


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice. A little Cryos Lego!


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^awesome^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GusManB (Feb 26, 2016)

franzdom said:


>



Hay franzdom,

That body looks so amazing with the Cryos, what is it?


----------



## GusManB (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr.Freeze said:


>



Nice set!

I am trying to get one of thos Cryos CuCF bodies as well on the 6P size, love the Green O-rings, what's the brand?


----------



## GusManB (Feb 27, 2016)

Only my first Cryos on only some of my lights


----------



## HippieTom (Mar 2, 2016)

Can i throw in a quick question here? What lens size do you guys use? I just ordered a M2 cryos and a oveready bezelring. 

I already have a UCL lens that is 31.52mm x 2.84mm, is this the right size or is it too thick?


EDIT: Just got a mail from Ron. He confirmed that the 2.84mm lens would fit nice.


----------



## HippieTom (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2016)

Very 

For now





M2 on its way for my next pic


----------



## ven (Mar 23, 2016)

Put the z32 on the c2 but need an O ring as missing, any idea on size......maybe 31mm(what width though). Cheers
Its pretty solid as is, just want it perfect
Pic


----------



## magellan (Mar 24, 2016)

ven said:


> After answering a PM i thought i would share as may help others decide on bezel rings etc.
> 
> I have at the moment a cu and black z44(modeled on an L2T stainless)with a triple nichia sportac(not important for this)
> 
> ...



Very impressive arrangement of Cryos models.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 24, 2016)

Bling, Bling. Nice, but it must feel like a hammer with the weight. HEAVY.


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2016)

Too heavy for edc uses really , fine if in hand and taking out deliberately for a short walk or fun type uses. Too heavy for pocket carry really , get away with it but not ....how can I put it.....you know it's there :laughing:

The stainless L2T is heavy anyway and the cu cryos over the alloy flavours all adds weight. The quad and
triple drop ins are not light either ! 

Really loving the C2 with z32 right now , not too heavy for what it looks ,comfy and balanced in hand. This I could edc in my coat for example! .....just:laughing:


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2016)

Rat said:


> My C2 storm trooper with a version 1 Cryos




Had to quote this as back in 2011 and i have missed it , sure others might have and its astonishing so a BIG 

I adore that storm trooper light, wow..............so fresh and looks absolutely stunning!!!

:wow: your taste/execution in creating the perfect c2 just:rock:


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got back from Maldives with my Cryos Z2 w/ CQvn


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 29, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> Just got back from Maldives with my Cryos Z2 w/ CQvn



My wife and I had our honeymoon in the Maldives. One of the most beautiful places I've ever been to. I bet you were lighting up everything with that CQVN.


----------



## ven (Mar 29, 2016)

Cant see it now, but i had this morning and no time to comment...................so

Awesome!!! amazing , looks very beautiful...........the holiday does not look to shabby either


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 29, 2016)

ven said:


> Cant see it now, but i had this morning and no time to comment...................so
> 
> Awesome!!! amazing , looks very beautiful...........the holiday does not look to shabby either



The resort is awesome! Balcony to the sea & i can jump in anytime. 



badtziscool said:


> My wife and I had our honeymoon in the Maldives. One of the most beautiful places I've ever been to. I bet you were lighting up everything with that CQVN.


Yup, its a wonderful place with beautiful scenery.. And it gets dark at night too, which gets me excited too. Lol.. 

My wife asked me, "you brought your torch light right?"
I replied, "torch lightS...." 

And yup, the CQVN lights up everything in front of within 20 & my other P60 XML DD is there for some throw.


----------



## Rat (Mar 31, 2016)

ven said:


> Had to quote this as back in 2011 and i have missed it , sure others might have and its astonishing so a BIG
> 
> I adore that storm trooper light, wow..............so fresh and looks absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> :wow: your taste/execution in creating the perfect c2 just:rock:




Hi Ven
Thanks glad you like it also.
Sorry about the delay in responding. I am always a little quite on CPF in summer. Live on/in the ocean in summer.
Thats one of my favorite lights I put together. I still have it. It now has a white M2 cryos on it looks even better I think.
Could never bring myself to using it "shelf queen".

Here is the full line up of storm troopers






Cheers


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey there no worries , did not expect a comment tbh, it's amazing !!! Has to be my fav cryos being honest!! Love it


----------



## VZScorpion (Tuesday at 3:42 PM)

dsche said:


> View attachment 37474
> View attachment 37475
> 
> 
> View attachment 37476


Hello sir,

I am just wondering about this build. Are you using a dome lens outside the TIR optic or you use the optic as the lens? Second how does the optic stay in place if I am to build a P60 drop in using the same optic. Your insight is greatly appreciated. Thank you in adavance.


----------



## dsche (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

VZScorpion said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> I am just wondering about this build. Are you using a dome lens outside the TIR optic or you use the optic as the lens? Second how does the optic stay in place if I am to build a P60 drop in using the same optic. Your insight is greatly appreciated. Thank you in adavance.


Well, it's very old project but you can find some answers here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/project-orthodogs-aka-d26-killer.385827/


----------

